

Bitcoin value has doubled in the past 8 weeks - SlipperySlope
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg120zigDailyztgSza1gSMAzm1g300zm2g25zi1gAccDistzv

======
SlipperySlope
Also its easier to trade in bitcoins via Dwolla & Mt.Gox.

<https://mtgox.com/press_release_20120808.html>

